# Uses For Egg Poacher



## raibeaux (Dec 21, 2012)

Had a random thought, mostly only thoughts I have these days.

How many uses can you folks think of for an egg poacher?

Might be interesting.  Or not.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Can you post a picture of the poacher you are thinking of?


----------



## raibeaux (Dec 21, 2012)

Just any average poacher. I like the idea of being able to cook multiples of anything, and just

wondering if I can come with other uses for the thing. This isn't "the one" particularly.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I think things like quenelles of something might be interesting. Or a steamed bun type of dough although you would probably have to flip it half way through. Interesting thing to experiment with. Might be good for lightly steaming oysters or clams. 

If I get one I'll play around.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Ok I'll bite........

Timbales

Steaming wontons or other filled Dim Sum

Small individual pate's

or....how about custards or individual crust-less quiche


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

Certainly not eggs. Does any professional actually use one of these?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I tried to use one once in a restaurant. Too slow and inefficient and the eggs tended to stick. Probably fine at home but not when doing multiple orders in a timely fashion.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Quote: "Certainly not eggs. Does any professional actually use one of these?"

Quote:  "I tried to use one once in a restaurant. Too slow and inefficient and the eggs tended to stick. Probably fine at home but not when doing multiple orders in a timely fashion. "

Really? Yes CapeCodChef we do.

Chefwriter...buttering the egg cups is a necessary step not to be overlooked.

When I get an order for poached, I use the hot water from the coffee machine to get the pan started, and will get those eggs in first. The I will work on the rest of the ticket. By the time I'm at the point where I need those poached eggs they are usually close or just about done. I guess it's all about timing.


----------



## hookedcook (Feb 8, 2015)

I use one but cook on a yacht with 10 guests max. The eggs come out nice and people like how clean they look on eggs benny. It does what its designed to do. As for a restaurant and production it doesn't really work


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

22c5b1cc7a74a7b59977aad89ba968d6.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Feb 3, 2016


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

Chef Ross, I meant no offense by my response. Speaking personally, we often poach to order 10 dozen eggs or so per shift and I can't imagine trying to use a poaching pan to do so. I'm sure it's fine with an occasional poached egg here and there, but it's true that it's generally useless in a high production setting.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

CapeCodChef said:


> Chef Ross, I meant no offense by my response. Speaking personally, we often poach to order 10 dozen eggs or so per shift and I can't imagine trying to use a poaching pan to do so. I'm sure it's fine with an occasional poached egg here and there, but it's true that it's generally useless in a high production setting.


No offense taken Chef.

I am VERY familiar with batch poaching of eggs.

Mother's Day and Easter Brunches for literally thousands of guests making poached eggs for Benedicts,

On Saturday afternoon I would have the pans going the iced water to stop the cooking yadda, yadda..


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

Ice bath? So you poach, cool, and hold? I'm a small place with only 42 seats. We poach to order 10-20 dozen eggs. From poach bath to plate. Nothing is pre-cooked. Considering sous vide, but not sure it's right for us.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

CapeCodChef said:


> Ice bath? So you poach, cool, and hold? I'm a small place with only 42 seats. We poach to order 10-20 dozen eggs. From poach bath to plate. Nothing is pre-cooked. Considering sous vide, but not sure it's right for us.


I understand. In the case I was talking about pushing 3.000 people through the buffet line within a 5 hour period.

I had personnel with walkie-talkies letting me know when I needed another pan to go out to the buffet lines.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

Chefross said:


> I understand. In the case I was talking about pushing 3.000 people through the buffet line within a 5 hour period.
> 
> I had personnel with walkie-talkies letting me know when I needed another pan to go out to the buffet lines.


OMG chef...3,000 people in 5 hours. The stuff of nightmares!


----------



## Mark Curtis (Nov 26, 2018)

I’ve just bought one on a whim – and I reckon you can cook (a super cool) soft fluffy rice cake thingy I last had in Sri Lanka called Idli and a similar thing called Sanas (I think) I had in Goa – super soft - sweet or savoury – am working on an “anglicised” recipe!... Will let you know how it goes...


----------

